# Honda 50 "peeing" issue



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Im not sure how there could be any connection between those two incidents. Id start by dropping the lower unit and inspecting the impeller.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I also have a Honda 50 . Try running a thin wire up the pee hole. That usually works. If you didn’t have any alarms. Something might have slow the water flow down


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

I have Mercury 25 that the peeing issue happens every now and then. I have used paper clip up in the hole and on some occasions removed the hose that goes to the 90 degree plastic output. Used the same paper lip to clean out the hose a few inches up. The water that pees out is the last place that the water goes to on the engine. Which means the motor can be still getting cooled even though no water is coming out the pee hole. I am not sure it is the same on a Honda but a little research on the inter webs should tell you


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Indy said:


> I also have a Honda 50 . Try running a thin wire up the pee hole. That usually works. If you didn’t have any alarms. Something might have slow the water flow down


This used to be my job as a kid. Steel leader cut in half.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

It's good form that after a service for your outboard, car, lawn mower etc. to start the motor and let it run for a couple minuets. I do a quick visual when started then put my tools away while it's running.
Once I shut it down I'll recheck the oil filter isn't leaking as well as the engine fuel filters.
Wipe a finger across the bottom of a filter where it connects to the engine, sometimes looking isn't enough.

Weak stream coming out the telltale (if motor maintenance has ben followed) could be something obstructing the flow somewhere. I had a 30 HP Yamaha that regularly got clogged by weeds and the flow diminished when it happened. First time it happened I cleared it by sticking a piece of 40 # leader material in the telltales port. Later I found a plastic wire tie that was just the right size and only needed a couple pokes to clear the obstruction.

If weeds are not the problem I'd check the impeller. Which if I go to the trouble of checking it I just go ahead and replace it. If it's good then there's most likely some corrosion build up in the cooling system. 
There are some chemicals to treat the water system of outboards but I've never had to do so.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

I Was out breaking in my new engine. Hot alarm went off so I shut down quickly. Restarted the engine but minimal water pressure and an occasional drip from pee hole. I idled to shoreline then tried shoving a tippet line in without success. Went back to ramp where I shoved the butt end of leader line that I took off my fly reel. Success! Now I am adding stiff monofilament line to dry box. I didn't see floating grass though that has been a problem recently. I hope you find the solution as easy as mine. Let us know results.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I keep a 12” piece of copper rigging wire twisted around my stern light that is mounted to the rear of my poling platform to clean the “pee tube” when it gets clogged.

Remember, the “pee tube” is only a tell tale sign that you are pumping water thru the engine. The best advice I have is to keep an eye on your water pressure gauge (I don’t have one) or temperature gauge (I do have one) to see that your motor is actually getting water and is cooling correctly.

GAUGES
Water pressure only tells you you have water pressure coming in to cool the engine. 


Temperature gauge tells you how hot the engine actually is. 

Heat kills the engine pressure does not.......


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most that I know use a short section of weed trimmer line for clearing pee holes on outboards.... I won't rig a skiff without a water pressure gauge - I consider it that important... You're right, it tells you nothing about your actual engine temperature - but it will tell you in a heartbeat if you've clogged your water intake while running with weeds or debris -and since I do a lot of night charters around Miami and Miami Beach - floating plastic bags are always a problem... Sure is nice to shut down and clear an obstruction before the overheating alarm goes off (if it does before you fry your motor...).

The advice to actually check your motor after it's run in place for a few minutes after maintenance work is a very good one. Sure beats trying to sort out a problem at the ramp on that one day you can go fishing...


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

I think carrying a piece of weed eater line in your pocket is a great idea. If your motor stops peeing, you are ready. If you are passing a stone, you could work on that too!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

MudSkipper said:


> I think carrying a piece of weed eater line in your pocket is a great idea. If your motor stops peeing, you are ready. * If you are passing a stone*, you could work on that too!


Are you a Florida doctor or a motivational speaker?


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Practical veterinarian and old boy scout! Be prepared!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Weed eater line is great if your engines pee hole is big enough. I can use it on my current 70, but the thickest my old 25 could take was 50# mono. I always keep heavy mono handy in the boat, had to use it last trip out. I was running a normally navigable spoil canal and got to a spot that was too low with the super low tide. I had to idle, then push pole a few hundred yards and when I went to crank back up the telltale was clogged so I had to clean it out. I was still in a much better position than the 2 bay boats I saw that had tried to navigate the same canal.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If only someone designed and sold a filtered water pickup system so this was never an issue again...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the nice things about the E-Tec 90s I’ve run is that they deliberately designed their cooling system without a “peehole”... Instead they have a high volume drain that can’t clog up unless you’re sucking pure mud into your intake and clog it that way...

And of course they quit making them...


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I was following an etec the other day and commented to my passenger that out certainly had a strange pisser


----------



## Connor Malark (Dec 26, 2015)

No luck with the weed eater. When I don't have class this weekend I'll drop the lower unit and replace the impeller


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If only someone designed and sold a filtered water pickup system so this was never an issue again...
> [/Q


 Do tell!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Connor Malark said:


> No luck with the weed eater. When I don't have class this weekend I'll drop the lower unit and replace the impeller


Hopefully you were able to put it way in. I pushed my monofilament leader in 18 inches. If you were able to go in far then it may be your impeller.


----------



## Connor Malark (Dec 26, 2015)

Rich11111 said:


> Hopefully you were able to put it way in. I pushed my monofilament leader in 18 inches. If you were able to go in far then it may be your impeller.


Yeah was able to get most of a 24 inch piece in there. Took the hose off too and was still getting a weak stream so seems like an issue deeper in the engine


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

In addition to the wire/line trick. When your washing the boat down I used to use on my old Yamaha a sweeper nosel on the hose the fit right over the pee hole port. 

Turn the hose on and flush it out backwards. 

I had a low water pickup on that Yamaha and it picked up all sorts of junk. I didn't really like it.


----------

